# So close to ordering a Stowa Marine Original, but I have questions. Help?



## P. Ortiz (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been trying to decide on a white(ish)-faced watch to slot in with my Omega Speedmaster FOIS and my recently purchased Hamilton Khaki King. I have several vintage dress watches, so mainly I was looking for something in a more contemporary size that could swing from a tad dressy to quite casual. Most of what I was focused on was in the Seiko Presage line. However, I couldn't determine conclusively if the blued hands on some models I was interested in were heat blued or painted. Since I wanted heat blued, that search led me to find the Stowa Marine Original. The Stowa MO beautifully addresses everything I like in a watch, beginning with simplicity. If I buy one, it will likely be the roman numeral version. Anyway; here are my questions:


I remember reading a post in which someone called roman numerals pretentious. I just like them, but can someone shed light on that statement?
I've read that the Stowa Marine Original at 41mm wears large. I'm wearing around 40mm now with no problem, but I really don't want this new watch to appear overly large in any way. My wrists measure 7.25". Does it appear that much larger than other similar size watches.
If anyone has a Stowa MO and can supply a side-by-side photo with something like the Speedmaster or Khaki King, that would be great.

Besides these few concerns, I'm smitten with this watch in this version. Many thanks.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

It does wear on the large size for a 41mm but as I recall it's not overpowering. I once owned the MO with Roman numerals. I had thought about that watch for months before ordering but once I got it I regretted it. The Roman numerals just seemed too dressy for my tastes. I now own a very similar watch, a Tourby Marine silver with Arabic numerals and I like it much better. Check out Tourby if you haven't , they make a very nice watch and I am very happy with the quality of mine. 
Stowa is great though. If you are concerned about size, look at the 40 mm Marine automatic.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Moved to the Stowa forum, simply the better place for your inquiry.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Who cares what someone else thinks. If you like the look of Romans then that's all that counts. Personally I prefer roman numerals on Square/Tank watches, but so what if it is perceived as pretenious> So is owning more than one watch by some. I'm sure owning more than one pair or socks and underwear was preceived as pretenious by some. So you see th absurdity of such a statement.

I say F'em if they don't like it. It's your wrist.

41mm on a watch with minimal bezel will wear more like a 44mm so be aware of that. It's the perception of the eye of the size of the dial opening which will make the watch "wear" larger or smaller than the case size. You can have a 46mm with a large bezel, e.g. small dial opening which will wear smaller - maybe appear to be 42mm. Whereas an "all-dial" watch of say 40mm will wear like a 43mm


----------



## krisrsolebury (Sep 28, 2016)

I have the roman/silver dial Marine Original. Love it. I rarely get dressed up for any reason. Being honest about things, no one in day-to-day life is going to think you're pretentious for having roman numerals on a watch dial. Buy what you like - the only people that think seriously about this stuff are other watch enthusiasts, and they're pretty few and far between overall.

The silver dial is great in person, shifting from white to silver to an almost amber tint in different lighting, with a very fine texture, and impeccable printing.

It will wear just fine on 7.25" wrists unless you're truly looking for a more vintage sized dress watch, but today 41mm on over 7" wrists is nothing. And obviously because of the Unitas movement, it can't be made any smaller.

And for what it's worth, my MO runs at +2.5ish seconds per day when worn daily/left crown up at night. Great accuracy.

Also - I'm not sure exactly which watches you're looking at from Seiko, but at least any of the Presage series that I know of have some sort of chemically blued hands, not real heat blued steel like Stowa.


----------



## B.... (Feb 23, 2017)

sfnewguy said:


> .......
> 41mm on a watch with minimal bezel will wear more like a 44mm so be aware of that. It's the perception of the eye of the size of the dial opening which will make the watch "wear" larger or smaller than the case size. You can have a 46mm with a large bezel, e.g. small dial opening which will wear smaller - maybe appear to be 42mm. Whereas an "all-dial" watch of say 40mm will wear like a 43mm


Many people will agree that a white dial also wears larger than a black dial. I picked up a 40mm white dial, narrow bezel watch the other day that I thought was 43mm until I took a caliper to it. I suspect this is typical of Marine vs Flieger.
B.


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

I have the Marine Original in Matte case/Arabic/silver dial and another one in polished/Roman/white. The white dial does wear larger than the silver, but I don't find it too large, although I usually seem to wear 44mm Sinns. My wrists are about 7.25-7.5 inches. Between those two MOs, I prefer the matte case(less flashy, polished seems more dressy to me), silver dial (more understated, the white dial can be quite bold in short sleeves, and white seems dressier to me), and the arabic numbers (Roman seem dressier to me - but get what you like).


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

7.25 #wrist will be fine. Im also always prefer Roman vs Arabic for marine.

You are on the right track

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## P. Ortiz (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the replies, and a special thanks to you, ads75, for the photos. I may date myself here, but back when bell bottom pants came into style, they too seemed oversize. Once you got used to them though, anything else looked way too tight. My Speedmaster was my first larger watch, a real deviation for me. After much deliberation, I finally reasoned that I liked it because it was big before big was "in." And after all was done, it was fine. I think I'll approach this watch in a similar way. I see the Stowa Marine Original as being 41mm in size, because it must be in order to house that beautiful and historic pocket watch movement. That alone gives it purpose that pushes beyond fashion. I really like this piece and am sure that in my next moment of weakness, I'll order one. I appreciate the support.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

My wrist is 7.25" as well and the MO is a great fit. I wish Stowa made a central seconds flieger with the same case, I would get one.

If you like the size of the Speedmaster Pro then you will like size of the MO. It might appear slightly larger due to the white dial but it is virtually the same size as the Speedy.

Here is the MO next to my 3572.50

Please excuse the rotten photo, I just laid them on the coffee table and snapped it with my cell phone.


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

The use of Roman numerals is anything but pretentious, it's Arabic numbers that are pretentious: Originally the numbers on a clock dial were etched into a metal plate and filled with black wax to aid legibility. As you can imagine it's far easier to hand-etch a series of straight lines than it is fancy numbers. Further, straight lines are far easier to keep uniform giving better legibility and is more pleasing on the eye.

Arabic numbers came to the forefront with the introduction of hand-painted dials (mainly on Longcase clocks) as this gave the dial artists freedom to show their skills and as anyone can paint straight lines, the Arabic number became a representation of skill. And with skill comes price, and the higher the price the more pretentious.

Therefore Roman numerals hark back to the simple days when tools were simpler and flowing details much harder to achieve. So anything but pretentious and more about simplicity and form.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

AFG08 said:


> It does wear on the large size for a 41mm but as I recall it's not overpowering. I once owned the MO with Roman numerals. I had thought about that watch for months before ordering but once I got it I regretted it. The Roman numerals just seemed too dressy for my tastes. I now own a very similar watch, a Tourby Marine silver with Arabic numerals and I like it much better. Check out Tourby if you haven't , they make a very nice watch and I am very happy with the quality of mine.
> Stowa is great though. If you are concerned about size, look at the 40 mm Marine automatic.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Keen advice.

Found the MO Roman the same when I owned one. Beautiful watch. Had purchased the MA on the same order back in 2013 (just before the logo change) for my father and I still remember unboxing and loving both. Still do.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

MarkieB said:


> The use of Roman numerals is anything but pretentious, it's Arabic numbers that are pretentious: Originally the numbers on a clock dial were etched into a metal plate and filled with black wax to aid legibility. As you can imagine it's far easier to hand-etch a series of straight lines than it is fancy numbers. Further, straight lines are far easier to keep uniform giving better legibility and is more pleasing on the eye.
> 
> Arabic numbers came to the forefront with the introduction of hand-painted dials (mainly on Longcase clocks) as this gave the dial artists freedom to show their skills and as anyone can paint straight lines, the Arabic number became a representation of skill. And with skill comes price, and the higher the price the more pretentious.
> 
> Therefore Roman numerals hark back to the simple days when tools were simpler and flowing details much harder to achieve. So anything but pretentious and more about simplicity and form.


If Arabic numbers are applied instead of painted, I would be all over it, even if that means it will cost more! Another thing about the current Arabic numbers that I don't really fancy is the font; I wish the font style is not as bold as the current one. Make it lighter/thinner then it would be perfect for me! My $0.02


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

commanche said:


> If Arabic numbers are applied instead of painted, I would be all over it, even if that means it will cost more! Another thing about the current Arabic numbers that I don't really fancy is the font; I wish the font style is not as bold as the current one. Make it lighter/thinner then it would be perfect for me! My $0.02


Given that the MO almost completely reproduces the design of the Stowa marine observeration watch from the 1940's, the font is likely one set out to meet particular German government standards for legibility at that time. I think the bold, functional look is fitting for what the original watch was designed for, if perhaps too conspicuous for some modern aesthetic tastes. Some of the offerings from Tourby and Dornblueth have a similar look with a thinner font, albeit at a different price.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Talking about the font and why it is the way it is.....


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

^Food for thought indeed!


----------



## P. Ortiz (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you all for the additional insight, and to you saxon007, for the Speedy/Mo comparison photo. It was just what I needed in order to proceed comfortably. The Roman numeral discussion here was particularly informative. I tried but couldn't find the post in which someone called Roman numerals pretentious. It took me by surprise when I read it though because until then, the thought had never even entered my mind. As things stand at the moment, I am vacillating between the Roman numeral and the Arabic numbered dials. I like the Arabics for the authenticity with regard to the original, but I like the look of the Romans too. Maybe I'll toss a coin. It is said that at the moment the coin is in the air, your true wish becomes perfectly clear.


----------



## Vetinari67 (Feb 19, 2017)

P. Ortiz said:


> I like the Arabics for the authenticity with regard to the original, but I like the look of the Romans too.


If you are referring to authenticity with regards to the original Stowa models on which the MO is based, that's perfectly understandable. If you're referring to marine watches in general however, I don't think you can call roman numerals on a marine dial inauthentic? I'm no expert, but I read somewhere that early marine watches commonly used roman numerals, and that Arabic numerals on such watches only came into their own in the thirties or thereabouts. If this is the case, this would mean that romans are also historically accurate for marine watches (and as alluded to by MarkieB would then be anything but pretentious; they would simply hark back to an earlier period). Perhaps some of the forum gurus could provide some enlightenment?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

You are right, Marine chronometers featured roman numerals as well. Here's the proof







.


----------



## P. Ortiz (Dec 31, 2013)

Ugh! Just when I thought I had this sorted out in my mind!


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

I have the polished/roman Marine Original. I bought it to be my semi-dress watch that I wear with a shirt and tie at work 75% of the time. I bought the roman numerals because I think they lend a bit more of a dress vibe, whereas the arabic numerals look a bit more casual to me. That's also the reason I went with the polished case as opposed to the brushed case. Whether those decisions were pretentious I have no idea. I love the watch. I have a 7.5" wrist and find the size perfect. I find it wears a little larger than 41mm might suggest...appears a bit larger than my 42mm Speedy due to the large dial/small bezel even though it's not. The only thing that would make it better (for me) is a nicely integrated date ala Nomos Datum models. Because I can never remember the date and it's annoying...





































Next to a 41mm Longines Hydroconquest.


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

RightYouAreKen said:


> I have the polished/roman Marine Original. I bought it to be my semi-dress watch that I wear with a shirt and tie at work 75% of the time. I bought the roman numerals because I think they lend a bit more of a dress vibe, whereas the arabic numerals look a bit more casual to me. That's also the reason I went with the polished case as opposed to the brushed case. Whether those decisions were pretentious I have no idea.


I think you're right on the money here. I just ordered the MO with matt case/Arabic numbers because I want something more casual.

I wear an Antea KS41(polished, obviously) on a shell cordovan strap for my more dressy watch.


----------



## Vetinari67 (Feb 19, 2017)

RightYouAreKen said:


> I have the polished/roman Marine Original. I bought it to be my semi-dress watch that I wear with a shirt and tie at work 75% of the time. I bought the roman numerals because I think they lend a bit more of a dress vibe, whereas the arabic numerals look a bit more casual to me. That's also the reason I went with the polished case as opposed to the brushed case. Whether those decisions were pretentious I have no idea. I love the watch. I have a 7.5" wrist and find the size perfect. I find it wears a little larger than 41mm might suggest...appears a bit larger than my 42mm Speedy due to the large dial/small bezel even though it's not. The only thing that would make it better (for me) is a nicely integrated date ala Nomos Datum models. Because I can never remember the date and it's annoying...


Looks great on you ... not pretentious at all; more understated and classy. Wear in good health!


----------



## Vetinari67 (Feb 19, 2017)

P. Ortiz said:


> Ugh! Just when I thought I had this sorted out in my mind!


Oops ... sorry! LOL ;-)

Let us know if the coin toss thingie works.


----------



## P. Ortiz (Dec 31, 2013)

Beautiful. beautiful watch, RightYouAreKen. Thanks for posting the pictures. 

Vetinari67: the coin toss works until the next set of photos is posted. Something tells me there is no bad choice here.


----------



## P. Ortiz (Dec 31, 2013)

Well folks; after much...and I mean MUCH deliberation, I finally placed an order for a Stowa Marine Original. I ordered the Arabic numbered one with a polished case and the standard brown strap. I was already pretty sure I wanted a polished case, but choosing between Arabic or Roman numerals was truly difficult. For awhile, I even reasoned that I might eventually end-up with both. There was also a brief period of time in the selection process when I was considering the silver dial version instead. In the end, I liked that the Arabic numbers were more true to Stowa's original pocket watch, and I think that the polished case might give it a slightly dressy bent when needed. I also thought that the bold Arabic numbers would help fill/balance some of the open space on the large white dial. It was a tough decision though because that Roman numeral version is just plain gorgeous. Anyway; thank you all for the input and I'll post pictures here when it arrives in about a month.


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

P. Ortiz said:


> I finally placed an order for a Stowa Marine Original.


I don't think you can go wrong with any of the MO options. Congratulations.


----------



## Jim Addy (Feb 20, 2006)

Stowa MO is on my short list right now. 

The aribic is, by far, more popular. And it's sportier. 

The aribic dial looks best on a brushed case. The Roman looks better on a polished case. 

The roman seems to be my preference as of now. 

Jim


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

New Arrival:


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

drlvegas said:


> New Arrival:


Congrats on the NA! It's a beauty. :-!


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

I really envy you guys who can pull off MO. My wrist is simply too small for this beauty


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

I too read this fine thread for a couple months debating the issue. I had a nice Kemmner MO with 925 dial and loved it but traded it last month. I bought it to save some money over the Stowa. It was just a bit too big, too long. 42x12x52. The 52 is what got me. I was concerned that 41x50 might not be that much different and hated to give up that beautiful Kemmner dial. I was wrong. I got an arabic Stowa MO with white dial today after concluding a deal with a seller on another site and it wears much better. It even seems to be not as tall. This also has the brushed case where the Kemmner had a polished one. Smaller watch, same movement though and a brushed finish is just what I needed for my 6.8 inch wrist. Wears smaller and is less formal for sure. I can tell the case was made for the movement not chosen for it as with the Kemmner. Difference in price for new Kemmner and this one very gently used was nominal, about $150. Thanks for starting this more recent thread on the subject.


----------



## P. Ortiz (Dec 31, 2013)

Congratulations on getting your MO. It's interesting that you chose a brushed finish so that the watch would appear to wear smaller. Back when I was considering mine, I thought the opposite was true. In the end though, I think you're right. Best wishes and many happy adventures with your new MO.


----------

